# From annoying to downright aggravating Vista64 problems.



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Any computer guru's out there? I'm stumped, losing patience and almost out of beer, nothing but the hard stuff left. Need to figure this out before my liver suffers irreparable damage.

Okay, have run Vista 64 for 3 years now and has been for the most part rock solid until the last few days. Started out with the printer refusing to work, would get a Spooler service app has quit working message. Then on random occasion have got a Windows service has quit working and has been closed message.

Have run my AV scan twice and turned up nothing, completely removed it and installed AVgfree and ran it, nothing. Removed AVgfree and installed a freeby from McAfee and ran it twice, nothing turns up. Installed several differant malware scanners and ran them, nothing turned up.

Ran disk check twice as well and nothing turned up again. Got into researching what it takes to run a repair utility on Vista 64 and that turns into nothing but a nightmare if both both service packs are installed like mine.

Any other ideals? I have my disk partitioned into one sector for my OS and the other is the main storage for media and what not. I'm seriously considering buying a new hard drive and installing Windows 7 and quit f*cking with it.

Other weird things are happening as well, can't turn on Windows defender, Windows won't recognize my AV program and I keep getting the annoying popup for that. System Restore was off when I tried that and I can't turn it back on either, strange thing is start up and shut down don't seem the least affected. Browsing seems fine as well.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I also have Vista and it can be a real pita, but sounds as if you have been infected with 1 mean virus. Sometimes when its really bad you are best served by re-booting.









Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> I also have Vista and it can be a real pita, but sounds as if you have been infected with 1 mean virus. Sometimes when its really bad you are best served by re-booting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I keep thinking but....not a single program has turned anything up at all. I need to run to the liquor store before starting to peruse the Microsoft forums. I even popped this hard drive out and scanned it on my other PC, supposedly clean as a whistle.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Any computer guru's out there? I'm stumped, losing patience and almost out of beer, nothing but the hard stuff left. Need to figure this out before my liver suffers irreparable damage.


I know your pain. To this day, I can't tolerate anything cinnamon flavored after a bad computer project at Purdue 18 years ago ended at the liquor store and consuming a fifth of Hot Damn. Bad thing, had to go figure the d**n thing out the next day with a screaming hangover!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't know what I was thinking in my first post, but I actually installed two drives when I built this PC. One 160gb with a small 20gb partition for restore points and the rest for OS and AV program. Then a second 500gb drive to store everything else on.

I went to the liquor store and picked up another 12 pack, spent part of the afternoon and most of this night fooling with it, 12 pack is gone. Thinking now I'm just gonna pick another small HDD up and install Windows 7 tomorrow and keep the old HDD and set it not to boot so I can scan it and see exactly what I got.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Thinking now I'm just gonna pick another small HDD up and install Windows 7 tomorrow and keep the old HDD and set it not to boot so I can scan it and see exactly what I got.


Marty, your solution is exactly what I would recommend. Your life will be much easier....

My wife had Vista on her machine. When we bought it, I got the free upgrade to Win 7 and she refused to upgrade when it was released. Now every other computer on the network is running Win 7 except hers....which I hate to touch. When I renewed the ESET antivirus licenses, her's was the only problem.....I ended up turning off the ESET firewall and that solved the Defender problem. Recently it started doing wierd things as well. That's when I found out it has no real hardware diagnostics. The local fixit shop was closed so she called Best Buy who told her they could "fix it on the spot". So I took it to them because I hate the thing. When they saw that it had Vista they told me that "Microsoft only introduced Vista to make everyone happy to upgrade to Windows 7". That was nine days ago and she's using her laptop that has Win 7. When she called them yesterday they said the hard drive was toast. I doubt they've even looked at it and I've wasted $200. I'm going to go get it, bury it, and get her a new machine with Win 7. It will cost me more but, in the long run, it'll be a lot less aggravation.....Anyway, it's Best Buy's fault, not mine.

I'm sure if I had taken the time to learn it, I would not dislike Vista so much. However, when I first set it up I had problems with the network. As I've upgraded the other computers, it has always been the oddball. The only good thing is that it has given me a wonderful excuse to stay away from her computer.....When she asks why it's doing something wierd, my standard answer is "how would I know, it's Vista". Enjoy Windows 7!!!


----------



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Remove power cord from wall , wrap it around the computer go to the top floor of your house , throw it out the window . Than plug a Apple computer in the same wall outlet. You will save time and beer.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

robert23239 said:


> Remove power cord from wall , wrap it around the computer go to the top floor of your house , throw it out the window . Than plug a Apple computer in the same wall outlet. You will save time and beer.


Agree with that...we only have one PC in the house. Everything else in an Apple...worth the money in the long run.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

robert23239 said:


> Remove power cord from wall , wrap it around the computer go to the top floor of your house , throw it out the window . Than plug a Apple computer in the same wall outlet. You will save time and beer.


Meh, I hate Apple. Started out with Apple's and they are still WAY too proprietary. A number of local computer guru's told me the only reason a Apple is more reliable is there isn't enough of them out there to be worth it for the virus and malware coders to target...yet. Keep buying them folks and sooner or later they'll be targeted as well. Besides I don't want to agree to something from Apple and end up having my mouth sewn to a Asian mans anus. HUMANCENTiPAD (Season 15, Episode 1) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios

I've actually been happy with Vista64, but I built this PC specifically to run Vista64. Fast processor with tons of high end ram. I have about 8 times the ram as my first PC had for hard drive. But I also had a new Dell once that came with Windows Millennium Edition that was such a huge steaming pile of crap it makes Obama look like a straight shooter. So Vista was a HUGE step up from Millennium. Last version of XP I was running was also getting a little buggy. Besides I like to tinker, really like building them as well. Try that with a Apple, components are still sky high compared to PC stuff. Think I'm going to build another one after we get back from England. I seen ram has came down a lot more and the I7's are getting real reasonable as well. Tammy inherited the last Dell I bought and is running XP yet. I"LL NEVER BUY ANOTHER DELL. First one I had was fantastic, second one was a glitchy POS from day one. I'm tired of that thing and will be glad when it's finally resting in PC hell where it belongs.

Tammy had a doctor appointment this AM to go over her blood work and I stopped in at a local PC supply and picked up a new 250gb HDD and a copy of Windows 7 Home Edition 32bit. If it behaves as well as the install went I can't see how I could have went wrong. First clean install I've ever had that went without a glitch.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Something else I failed to mention, when I built this PC I went with two hard drives with this very scenario in mind. I also figured odds were both were never going to crash at the same time either.

Installed new drive, unhooked old drive and installed Windows 7. Restarted computer, set BIOS to only boot from drive C. Hooked up larger drive and deep scanned it, came up clean which I'm not surprised as it was never a bootable drive anyways.

Another thing, Carbonite backup is well worth it. Had all my contacts and settings backed up by it, the only thing I neglected to do was have it back up all my bookmarks in Firefox. I'm going to order a Sata to USB adapter from Newegg and see what I can pull off the old drive.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy days, printed off my reservations from ParkSleepFly.com. Heading to Chicago a day early, going out to dinner, then staying the night at the Renaissance Suites then hit the Museum of Science and Industry in the morning before our flight. Free shuttle service to and from the hotel. Cost less for a room for the night and 21 days of parking than I had in 10 days in long term at O'hare last time.

Trying to print the reservations off is when this whole fiasco started.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad you are up and going buddy, missed you. Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Did give Microsofts AV suite a try, ain't gonna happen though, skipped step one and went thru the whole help article to get it to auto update, finally had to go back and do step one which is make IE8 your default browser which fixed it then I deleted the whole thing out of spite. I hate IE and won't use it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay...is it just me, or does Windows Live Mail in a word, sucks?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, but pick the right word! Mine starts with a capital F!

Ralph


----------

